# What do you do with your left over beans?



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

As the title says - at the end of every pack of beans I'm always left with an amount to small to use as a shot. As I normally switch to different beans these normally end up going in the bin.

I was wondering what everyone else does with theirs? It seams such a waste.

(Maybe I could save them all up for a unique blend to surprise unwanted visitors)


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

I did the same as well. It is always left with just a single shot. But I don't think i am professional enough to get my hands on pulling a single shot. It seems more challenging compared to the double shot.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Off the cuff blends, sometimes works well (brewed though so maybe less of an issue)


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

CrazyH said:


> Off the cuff blends, sometimes works well (brewed though so maybe less of an issue)


Haha, that's what I do


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I just sling the next bean on top of what's left in the hopper and hope for the best, had some amazing shots that way and some not so good as well, but nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I put them into a sealed jar and use them to make a throw away shot after cleaning the machine with puly caff.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ooo - good idea Marcus. Best suggestion yet


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Save them up and grind them for a beautiful cafetierre blend


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I tend to use them as emergency brewed coffee. But I do like Marcuswar's idea.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The other thing I do if I know that the beans left in the grinder won't make up a full shot or go well with the new bag is to just grind the left over beans into a ramekin and put that in the fridge to deodorise it.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Charliej said:


> The other thing I do if I know that the beans left in the grinder won't make up a full shot or go well with the new bag is to just grind the left over beans into a ramekin and put that in the fridge to deodorise it.


That's a good idea Charlie.

I've also on occasion saved the used pucks of coffee, let them dry out and then the wife uses them in the garden to deter slugs. Sort of organic slug pellets


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> That's a good idea Charlie.
> 
> I've also on occasion saved the used pucks of coffee, let them dry out and then the wife uses them in the garden to deter slugs. Sort of organic slug pellets


Wow! Does that actually work? You may have something there !!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It doesn't work in my garden.... I must have discerning sluggs who love coffee


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> It doesn't work in my garden.... I must have discerning sluggs who love coffee


Sluggs with coffee OD, would probably make them munch through all the veg a lot more quickly


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol... apparently European rules now say its illegal to use them in your garden for pest control;

http://www.independent.co.uk/property/gardening/no-coffee-for-slugs-8081384.html


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Left over beans? Tell me more...

Try the blended approach with a few from the next batch. Some magical combos and some awful ones too.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Left over beans? Tell me more...
> 
> Try the blended approach with a few from the next batch. Some magical combos and some awful ones too.


If it's going to be combo I've tried before and know that even in milk I won't like it is when the fridge deoderiser thing kicks in


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill do a v60-01 with anything >4g


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I often blend even when there is more than enough for a full shot.

As said, some fantastic blends can be produced. I can't remember too many bad ones. Last week made an unbelievable blend that was

last 10g Hasbean San Sebastian Pulped Natural Bourbon (Great espresso base)

4g Hasbean Limoncillo Yellow Pacamara (Tropical fruit)

4g Square Mile Los Altos Dry fermented (Berry Fruit)

Wouldn't dream of throwing them away.

All used grinds go in the compost.


----------

